# 11.5" Upper for sale - AFGHANISTAN



## fox1371 (Apr 18, 2010)

Currently on leatherneck until the 22nd.  If anyone needs it, I have an 11.5" upper reciever for sale.  Used it through this deployment and no longer need it.  It's a saber defense upper with star rail system.  Still in awesome condition and works like a charm.  Currently in the transit tents by the internet center on leatherneck...ask for Stam


----------



## Marauder06 (Apr 19, 2010)

Even if it isn't a violation of GO #1 to have/use your own major weapons parts in theater, I doubt whomever bought it would be able to get it back through customs.  Thread closed.


----------

